# photos of our Ragdoll



## JamieF1980 (Mar 24, 2011)

hi there, thought it would share some photos of a 12 month old male ragdoll, Gizmo 

here he is when we first got him









not long after









being inquisitve









about 7-8 months old









and again









chillin and hving a cuddle with the wife









his first time in some snow









and the most recent









what you lookin at, eh?









thanks for looking


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwww sooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

hes lovely i love his eyes


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He is lovely,so like my Meeko 13 month old Raggie .I love seal bi colours.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A handsome boy


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: he's purrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

What a beautiful boy. Love that last picture.


----------



## lizzykaty (Jan 24, 2011)

he is gorgeous!


----------

